# should i put my old horse to sleep now?



## shortbackandsides

god,been putting this of for a while now,cally is 33,she has bad arthritis/ringbone allround,during the summer months when living out she seems fine,she moves around the field ok,during the winter when it gets colder se stats to stiffen up,when stabled(which unfortunatly we have to)she gets even worse,needing anti inflammatries/pain killers so she can just walk
do i put her through another winter,or should i say goodbye now i think even if i find somewhere where she can be out 24/7 the cold weather will stll get into her bones and cause suffering
should i be drugging her up just so she can walk??? who am i doing it for?her or me?every winte that passes she comes out worse,needs loads of hardfeeds to maintain any bodyweight.
she has gone down in the fileld and stable and only just managed to get up,needing my oh to shove her bum once.
what do i do??


----------



## Guest

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that 

I don't know what I would do in that situation, only you as her owner would know when the time's right... 

Take care. xx


----------



## shortbackandsides

im waiting for trevor,my trusted vet to call me so i can talk it through with him,i think i need him to tell me i have to for her.


----------



## Nonnie

It does sound like her quality of life is dwindling.

I prefer to let animals go before they suffer too much.


----------



## shortbackandsides

Nonnie said:


> It does sound like her quality of life is dwindling.
> 
> I prefer to let animals go before they suffer too much.


what would you do in my shoes????


----------



## champagneannie

shortbackandsides said:


> what would you do in my shoes????


To be totally honest?

I'd let her go. I understand as I had to help my friend choose to have her 35year old, Sandman, pts. He was losing weight and it was coming up to winter.

I also had my little pony, Charlie Brown, of 23 pts due to a condition that wasn't treatable. I was 11 at the time and inconsolable, but now I am mature enough to see that it was only right and the old boy never suffered. He'll always be mine and he'll always be safe.

I understand how hard it is, but she will be struggling this winter. If she is strugging to walk, then maybe it's her time. It'll be heartbreaking, but you can be assured that she is comfortable. Stay with her, talk to her and let her go.

But your her owner, and it's obviously up to you and anyone else involved. Just do what you think is right,no-one is going to judge your decision either way, and you know what is best for the old girl.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Nonnie

shortbackandsides said:


> what would you do in my shoes????


Growing up i looked after a 36 year old horse called Red. He was the same. Lived on Bute, ate tonnes to keep weight on him, was stiff and in obvious pain. His owners refused to have him put down. He was suffering and had no quality of life.

One day he went down in the field and that was it. We couldnt get him back on his feet. I felt he should have had his suffering stopped months, even years before that.

Better a day too early, than a day too late.


----------



## shortbackandsides

spoke to the vet,we had a long chat,i will be having her pts tuesdayreally dreading it,i just hope it goes smoothly,and she doesnt get stressed.
Been talking to my oh about it aswell,he mentioned the fact that last year,she went down a couple of times in the field and couldnt get up,he had to help herhe thinks its the right thing to do,
farrier is coming monday,she always struggles to pick up her feet for him,i wont worry about having her trimmed now.ive been dreading this time for a few years now and ive finally got to face it.
thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Nonnie

Im so sorry, but im sure you are doing whats best for her.


----------



## babycham2002

I am sure you are doing what is best for her. Just editing is I have written exactly what is above! Probably because that is what most people will feel knowing your situation.


----------



## Guest

So sorry to hear that. My thoughts will be with you on Tuesday  

Atleast you know she's had a fantastic life with you, and she'll be free from pain and any suffering she may have. x


----------



## MDF

So sorry for you I really am.

Good Luck for Tuesday, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shula

i really feel for you. my lovely mare, legend was put to sleep on 7/09/09 and she had arthritis but it was the best thing for her and she was only 20. she would have never had got through another winter. i was was there at the end and it was very sad, but very peacefull. i'm writing this in tears, as i know how you must feel. be brave, be there for your horse. take care. thinking of you.


----------



## ziggyjrt

shortbackandsides said:


> spoke to the vet,we had a long chat,i will be having her pts tuesdayreally dreading it,i just hope it goes smoothly,and she doesnt get stressed.
> Been talking to my oh about it aswell,he mentioned the fact that last year,she went down a couple of times in the field and couldnt get up,he had to help herhe thinks its the right thing to do,
> farrier is coming monday,she always struggles to pick up her feet for him,i wont worry about having her trimmed now.ive been dreading this time for a few years now and ive finally got to face it.
> thanks everyone for your comments


My heart goes out to you.I think you are doing the right thing by her,and the kindest thing, i hope you can take comfort in that she has had a long happy & loving home with you & after the tears you will smile again at the memories you have of her, bless you all will be thinking of you on tuesday xx


----------



## sillygilly

I think u have made an exremely brave informed decision. It is the last kind thing that u can do for her. We had our blood pts 2 years ago for exactly the same reasons, he was in pain and not enjoying life at all. At least she is loved and has been well cared for. Lots of hugs


----------



## ChinaBlue

I agree with what has been said before. It is the toughest call ever to have to make but you are putting her needs before your own and it does sound like the time has come as she is obviously struggling; but it doesn't make it any easier for all that being said.

I am so sorry. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## JSR

I'm so very sorry. I couldn't possibly comment on your decision she's your girl and only you and your vet know what's best for her. I'll be thinking of you both on tuesday and wish her a safe speedy journey to the bridge.


----------



## shortbackandsides

thank you all so much for your kind words,it does help to talk about it with people.


----------



## Cascara

You are being very brave, it is a really hard decision to make, sadly one I have had to make far too often. You are making the right decision, don't ever doubt that. My thoughts are with you both, sending much love and reiki xxxx


----------



## Freyja

I'm sure you are doing the best thing for her. I will be thinking of you on tuesday.



Many years ago I took on an old pony from a riding school that I worked at to retire him. The riding school owner said he only had 6 months left in him. He had arthritis in his back legs but was never lame or showed any sign of pain. Six years after taking him on I decided to let hm have the summer sun on his back then have him PTS at the end of the summer.

We had a late summer that year and the decision was taken from me one october day when we went to the field and found him dead. He had had a heart attack. He had never spent the winter in the field until I had him and at the age of 39 spent his first winter out in the field. He had a shelter and wore 2 stable rugs with a newzealand on top to keep him warm and he loved it. We found him one day charging round the field like a 2 year old jumping into the middle of big snow drifts. He was thought to be at leats 43 when he passed away.


----------



## Colsy

I am so sorry you are going through this a sad time.
But wow what a fab age for a horse,you must be so proud to had your horse this long.
My thoughts are with you and take care of each other x


----------



## sarybeagle

I am so sorry to read this but i do truely think you have made the right decision. In these situations you need to ask yourself who am I keeping her going for, her or me. Its always a difficult decision but like you say if she is having trouble getting up then it is a downward spiral. 

We made the difficult decision to have 4 of our horses put to sleep over the years and each time it felt heartbreakingly wrong to say goodbye but once they were asleep we realised it was the kindest thing we did for them and just heartbreaking for us to say goodbye. 

Thinking of you on tuesday xxx


----------



## tonette

I am so sorry..... You have made the right decision with your vets advice. My heart goes out to you and your horse.


----------



## shula

thinking of you both today xxx


----------



## Guest

Thinking of you today, xxxxxxx


----------



## big_bear

thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Cascara

Me too sending you all lots of hugs xxxxx


----------

